# remember (imperative of memini)



## gred

If I wanted to give a command to remember, in Latin, would the word "memineris" do it?  thanks


----------



## Lamb67

meminerîsperf subj act 2nd sg 
it means remember, a command


----------



## gred

thanks for the confirmation and thanks for the links.


----------



## Fred_C

Lamb67 said:


> meminerîsperf subj act 2nd sg
> it means remember, a command



But to state a command, you must use the imperative, when it exists, not the subjunctive.
The imperative of "memini" exists in the 2nd person : 
It is irregular : "Memento".


----------



## gred

thanks - that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Starfrown

Lamb67 said:


> meminerîsperf subj act 2nd sg
> it means "may you remember" a command


I agree with Fred that this is not strictly a command. However, it could be used to_ urge_ someone to remember.


----------



## gred

Yes, I guess that since it is subjunctive, it could not only be to urge someone to remember, but express the desire or will that they indeed do remember, without the actual command.  thanks


----------

